
Physicists create 'negative mass' - widforss
https://phys.org/news/2017-04-physicists-negative-mass.html
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093860)

------
widforss
This seems like an awfully popular explanation, but the article seems legit
enough.

